# I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 40 days old :-O



## lilspaz68

Oh oh

Poor little Lilith. What a life so far. Scooped from the feeder tank for being “too cute to die” then put with an adult male as they thought she was a male whose testes hadn’t descended yet. Given to M0onkist who asked me to take her in, as she only has boys. Comes here, meets a whole new loving family, then removed from that family to be on her own in a maternity cage as of last night. :-\
Meet Lilith from 5 days ago, a typical skinny baby


















She met her new buddy Emmy (whom I thought was the same age, I got her from a snake owner at 4 weeks…she also survived living in the snake tank)









Her first belly pic










And now last night 











































And Emmy for comparison

















I keep apologizing to her wee little body for this. I am praying for a reabsorption but not holding my breath. :


----------



## Corpseflower

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

Poor little girl. :-\ At least she has someone like you to take care of her.


----------



## trentrules

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

I've never bred and only had one accidental litter, so I'm not sure, but isn't it a little late for her to re-absorb? Rane did the same thing, thin one day, then suddenly looked like she was going to explode. The next day she had her babies. She was in a maternity tank one night, the next morning she gave birth. 
I hope everything goes well for this little girl. The poor baby shouldn't be going through all of this. I know that everything's really bad due to age, but being what looks like possibly a double rex is there increased risk? Oh, I really hope everything goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *



trentrules said:


> I've never bred and only had one accidental litter, so I'm not sure, but isn't it a little late for her to re-absorb? Rane did the same thing, thin one day, then suddenly looked like she was going to explode. The next day she had her babies. She was in a maternity tank one night, the next morning she gave birth.
> I hope everything goes well for this little girl. The poor baby shouldn't be going through all of this. I know that everything's really bad due to age, but being what looks like possibly a double rex is there increased risk? Oh, I really hope everything goes well. Keep us posted.


If Lilith gives birth then she will be my ummm...4th rescue litter. Being double rex won't affect her at all, just her age and wee-ness.

From what I am hearing and reading, reabsorption can happen late in a pregnancy as well. Much more dangerous later in the pregnancy though. 

I will just keep weighing her daily at the same time.


----------



## Lea

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

Good luck to Lilith, poor thing.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

Its really hard to tell where she is in her pregnancy being so young and small.

Tues her weight on a wonky scale was 145
Wed her weight on same scale was 154

Friday AM - got new batteries for the scale and she was 172 g
Friday PM - 174
Saturday AM - 176
Saturday PM - 171 
Sunday AM - 181

so 10 grams overnight and 5 grams overall in 24 hour period

Yesterday's cute and cuddly pics

















this morning

























and I just saw an alien pushing through her side so it should be soon. she's calm and relaxed so I won't worry yet. :-\


----------



## maddy

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

fingers crossed that the birth goes well...


----------



## teresaisaacs

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

hope all goes well... for mummy and babies xxx not too long now eh?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant *

Yeah 5 days later...not long now...oh I wish!!! :

NO Babies...sigh..just a 3 gram gain overnight for a total of 13 grams in 1 day and her weight of 233 grams. 

Lumpier than ever...wait for the video, I really HOPE it isn't too dark. ;D



























One wonderful sidenote...I just realized (a little slow on the uptake obviously ) that a very special mom and her litter come through my life every year or so in August. My first amazing crew was Bronwen and the Bronlings (they taught me sooo much, and they were wonderful rats) who were born Aug. 21/06. I said NEVER AGAIN.  Then teeny special Sweetie entered my life and a day later gave birth to 7 bubs I called the Sugarbabies (6 girls and 1 boy) and that was on Aug. 16/08. Sweetie and all her girls are still with me 
And now Lilith...August again... *heart*

ETA: the video! a bit dark, but hopefully you can see it...err...them. ;D


----------



## abazoo

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *

I thought, hey maybe she's just gaining weight since she's finally being fed so well... but there's the movement! ick, poor baby! How much longer now?


----------



## nikki_malicious

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *

aw good luck to mommy!!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *



abazoo said:


> I thought, hey maybe she's just gaining weight since she's finally being fed so well... but there's the movement! ick, poor baby! How much longer now?


They will come today. ;D


----------



## MissHinasaki

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *

People really need to get better at sexing rats. 

Good luck to poor Lilith!


----------



## Lea

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *

oh dear, oh dear. I'm so amazed at how fast they develop. Hope all goes well!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Still none *

There is 8 little eepers.. ;D
I removed the bloody papertowel, Lilith tried to nip me and warned me away from touching her pups but wasn't insane about it. She looks very tired now as you can see...


























and time to tuck in the bubs again









She ate a little, peed in another corner then went to recreate a warm nest/pocket for her and her new family. I am letting them all rest, I have seen them latched onto her nipples, and I am sure she needs to sleep as well. Its very quiet in there which sounds good to me, since little mouths are probably contentedly nursing. *heart* 

I will take proper pics in the morning (not far away now), determine eyes and sexes. YAY she did very well!


----------



## trentrules

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

I'm so glad she finally had them! I was afraid there'd be birthing complications if she held out much longer. Those are big kittens too! Congratulations, Lilith!


----------



## Corpseflower

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

What cute little pink things!


----------



## Lea

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

*sigh of relief* Congratulations Lilith and lilspaz!


----------



## FeffOx

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Aww how cute!  Congrats Lilith! ;D


----------



## Kowcatchan

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Glad to hear everything turned out well ^.^ Congrats!


----------



## MissHinasaki

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Congrats! I'm glad to hear that she made it through it okay. Poor little thing...


----------



## teresaisaacs

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

congratulations!!! hope kits and mum are ok!!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

The babies are coloring up very early (36 hrs ) so we think it was a late pregnancy, meaning instead of 21-23 days they percolated in there for 24 days plus and the babies are well developed. 










Trying to figure out if these are standard whiskers, and how I have standards in with a double rex X standard cross. LOL

Plus cannot seem to sex them yet, they are baffling everyone. I have "bubby porn" up on 2 forums and everyone has a different opinion including the breeders. ;D

They are loud and thriving and tiny Lilith is an AWESOME mom. 
Btw I am told she looks much bigger in teh photos then in person. Yesterday a whole pile of us met up from another forum, and the site down the street. Lots of people came over to meet Lilith and the other rats they had only seen in pics LOL


----------



## nikki_malicious

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

awww they are adorable. congrats!!! yay for a good birthing and all that


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

All these posts of babies being born is just making me anxious for my Juno to have hers. It is an unexpected litter, but i know im not going to be able to resist little babies crawling all over the place, and i am excited to know how many there will be and what markings/colors they have. Im so glad all the babies are doing so well. They are beautiful and so is their mommy.


----------



## MissHinasaki

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Lilith is such a cutie! I hope some of the bubs turn out like her mum!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *



MissHinasaki said:


> Lilith is such a cutie! I hope some of the bubs turn out like her mum!


Actually none will be double rex like Lilith, since Dad was neither rex nor double rex, there is only 3 rexy babies and the rest are standard coats.

I put Lilith on the couch last night with Emmy and Clare (the rat formerly known as 
Snake on here) and she was just a happy baby again...it was wonderful to see. ;D


----------



## nikki_malicious

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

o jeez!!! she IS so tiny


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

I like to hold babies at this age, not just so that I can fit 8 rats in one hand, but to socialize them. They get used to my scent, touch, feel, and I gently stroke them and pull their tails and feet. They are beautiful. 

I am waiting for nipples to sex them since its possible that I have a same-sex litter and that's why I am having such a hard time sexing them when I have done so accurately 3 times in the past at 1, 2, and 3 days old.


----------



## otterfox

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Incredible! What a wonderful bunch of babies! Congrats to little Lilith for making it through and being such a good mommy!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant  Finally *

Today's pics were more just for fun since they are a week old ;D
Lilith loves her food, maybe too much? She sure isn't losing condition with this litter. :


















Active ratlets...the active boy on the right actually has a little "heart" on his butt...

















Colour difference

















One of the little rexy babies

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









just missed catching the yawn :roll:









I seem to have a fascination with bubby feet, all chubby, pink and shiny *heart* 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## otterfox

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Aww! So cute! I love the heart butt! And mommy is doing so well too! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Spider

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Beautiful! I never realized how cute they really are as infants.
Say what is that shes eating?
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *



Spider said:


> Beautiful! I never realized how cute they really are as infants.
> Say what is that shes eating?
> Spider


They are truly adorable...watch this thread, I'll keep it updated so you can watch them get their coats, peepers opening, watch them go from crawling to zooming, etc.

Watching tiny babies do behaviours you see with adult rats melts your heart. For eg. Right now at a week old I see them try to do the over the head scrub, and scratch their sides... ;D

Lilith is eating cooked oatmeal mixed with vanilla soy milk and mashed bananas...she likes it.


----------



## elizabethrae.

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

She seems like a good mum 

Are you planning on keeping all of the little bubs


----------



## kodkingvegeta

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

There so cute, mom looks really good. I have a question, Im only counting 7 babys, and in the first picture you had 8. Did one pass away?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *



kodkingvegeta said:


> There so cute, mom looks really good. I have a question, Im only counting 7 babys, and in the first picture you had 8. Did one pass away?


Oh there's definitely 8...one might've been out of the frame, one of the babies is a wanderer LOL. I had no real runts in this litter, they were all similar sizes and healthy from birth 

as for keeping? If there's a girl she will stay with her mom, but if they are ALL boys I will have to rehome them all. :-\ The boys that stay here must be neutered, and I just had 3 foster boys neutered, and must adopt them out before I could keep any of my own litter. The fosters need some work and love and care before they are adoptable or find a niche with a group of girls here


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Oh I'm so happy everything worked out with lilith and her bubs. I was reading through the thread and was all "omg she's so small!" lol it was better then any soap opera. XD Keep updating I'd love to see pictures of them as they get bigger.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *



Kaylaface said:


> Oh I'm so happy everything worked out with lilith and her bubs. I was reading through the thread and was all "omg she's so small!" lol it was better then any soap opera. XD Keep updating I'd love to see pictures of them as they get bigger.


ask and you shall receive ;D

The aliens are now 12 days old and becoming much more adventurous. ;D









Zooming









Climbing









Where do you think you are going?









Falling over while grooming...hehehehe









Rexy boy comes to say Hi..of course this is where I notice that some rat nose has made a smudge on my lens :









But King of the Castle is still the fav... 










And Lilith has HER purse. Wee one got weighed since everyone thinks she's much bigger in her pics than in person. She's a whopping 204 grams now. : 

















The only problem with Lilith and my purse is she loves to steal any receipts I have in there so I have to steal them back. Of course a non-rat person would logically zip up the purse right? Whats the fun in that??? :









Oh and Lilith decides when photoshoots are over...


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Cute!


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

love the last pic! So adorable! ;D


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Woke up to ALL the babies having eyes 














































Baby teef!









Hello?









Wrinkly rexy boy









Heart butt boy









Have you hugged your stuffie today?


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Great pics! They are adorable!    Good job Lilith!


----------



## Jest

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

*dies from cuteness overload*


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- A Week Old *

Die some more Jest...I do every day ;D

I forgot to upload Lilith's mad nesting pics, so I'll post them tonight so you can all _see_ what she is like :roll:

but for now...BABIES!

I had a horrible time with the babies this morning; it was pure **** trying to figure out which pics to use









These babies are calm and very very cuddly…brave and friendly…they just might be my nicest rescue litter ever..hehe. 

I sit on the floor beside the table and let them explore my face or my hands…they even lined up for me (well most of them)









A little tongue from the rexy boy on the right 
















Bruxxing 









Look at all those big feet!









Rexy boys, or Lilith Mini-me’s 


























And The Hand came back 
















Even I am like…


----------



## Sharna81

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 20 days old *

Oh my goodness....these are seriously the cutest pics ever! I cant wait to show my housemate when he comes home!!!

Might be a silly question....but when they still have their eyes shut, how do they manage to move around so much if they cant see where they are going? lol


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 20 days old *



Sharna81 said:


> Oh my goodness....these are seriously the cutest pics ever! I cant wait to show my housemate when he comes home!!!
> 
> Might be a silly question....but when they still have their eyes shut, how do they manage to move around so much if they cant see where they are going? lol


Rats have terrible vision at the best of times, they are more dependent on smell, hearing, and touch (especially their whiskers)


----------



## begoodtoanimals

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 20 days old *

Sweetest little ones ever. My heart melted. Surely cuteness overload. Good job! Do you have homes for them?


----------



## Kinsey

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 20 days old *

what lovely bubs <3


glad she made it through ok, and good luck homing!


----------



## Izzrat

*Re: I Guess Babies CAN Get Pregnant- 20 days old *

I was dying from the cuteness of those photos! Those little rex ones, are sooo adorable!

And the hear boy is just so unique


----------



## lilspaz68

40 Days Old…woah! When did this happen? Almost 6 weeks old! Still widdle babies to me though









These boys are such happy, friendly, bouncy babies…my couch looks like it’s infested when they are out playing…LOL. Then I go near and the Human Magnet goes off…









Look who’s here guys!!!









It’s the Tasty Human again


















Looks like a hoodie tower









Little Yoda is getting a wee bald spot (right)









Little Yoda launches himself onto me whenever I am close enough


















Just like his momma, Sully (Monsters Inc.) rears on command and shows off his cute tatty bits


----------



## Carina

Aaww, how big they are now!! And SO cute!!


----------



## demented

OMG... these are some of the cutest pictures ever! I love rat feet for whatever reason. They are so cute to me so these photos made my day.  I am glad momma and the babies did well!

~Morgan


----------

